# Your 6 Favorite Chamber Pieces



## chalkpie

You get 5 plus a bonus for good behavior, so list your six (6) favorite works written specifically for an ensemble smaller than a standard orchestra. String quartets, works for chamber ensemble, etc.......Not Mahler 9 performed by the local community college "symphony" orchestra consisting of 21 people. 

Mine? No flippin' clue. I have to think long and hard on this one. I will say that Messiaen's "Quartet for the End of Time" is a possible choice, and Schoenberg's "Chamber Symphony No. 1" is also a nifty little bugger. 

PS - I couldn't find a thread on favorite chamber works believe it or not?


----------



## starthrower

Here's six off the top of my head.

Nielsen-Wind Quintet
Schnittke-String Quartet No.3
Hindemith- Kammermusik No.7 
Hindemith-Sonata For Clarinet & Piano
Szymanowski-String Quartet No. 1
Bartok-Sonata For 2 Pianos & Percussion

PS Hindemith wrote so many great chamber works it's ridiculous.
His piano sonatas are superb as well.


----------



## Winterreisender

I'll admit I am no expert when it comes to Chamber Music, but of the pieces I have heard, these are my favourites.

1. Schumann Piano Quintet
2. Mozart Clarinet Quintet
3. Franck Violin Sonata
4. Mendelssohn String Octet
5. Beethoven Violin Sonata #9, "Kreutzer"
6. Schubert String Quintet


----------



## Aramis

Not sure if they're my absolute and definitive favourites, but when I think about chamber works that I loved the most, these are the first choices at this moment:

1. Juliusz Zarębski: Piano Quintet in G minor
2. Ravel: Piano Trio
3. Ravel: String Quartet
4. LvB: String Quartet #14
5. Mozart: KV 516


----------



## Art Rock

Schubert - String quintet
Brahms - Clarinet quintet

These are the only two I would definitely select. For the other positions, far too many candidates.


----------



## Mahlerian

Mozart - "Haydn" Quartets
Beethoven - String Quartet in B-flat, Op. 130
Mendelssohn - Octet for Strings, Op. 20
Brahms - Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115
Debussy - Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp
Schoenberg - String Quartet No. 2 in F-sharp minor

Six is too few to get all of the pieces I love in. I wouldn't even necessarily call these my favorites, they're just among that set.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-both sextets
Dvorak-piano quintet 0p82
Shostakovich-piano quintet
Ravel-string quartet
Janacek-'Intimate letters'.......
......at the moment this is a list.......


----------



## LancsMan

Oh dear - only 6? Well I'll just scatter a few of my 'favourites' allowing only one per composer.
Bartok String Quartet No. 6
Beethoven String Quartet No 14 Op 131
Haydn String Quartet Op. 76 No. 5
Janacek String Quartet No. 2 'Intimate Letters'
Mozart Divertimento in E flat major K 563 for string trio
Schubert String Quartet No 15.

But there are so many more essential favourites I've missed.


----------



## Prodromides

1. Einar Englund's 1981 _Concerto for 12 Cellos_
2. Charles Koechlin's 1921 _Quintette_ for piano & string quartet
3. _The Kairn Of Koridwen_ by Charles Tomlinson Griffes, for 8 players
4. Andre Jolivet's _Mandala_ for Organ solo
5. Ernest Bloch's _Piano Quintet No.1_

+

bonus 6th: Morton Feldman's _Rothko Chapel_


----------



## Guest

Beethoven - Archduke Trio
Beethoven - String Quartet No. 14
Beethoven - Cello Sonata No. 2
Dvorak - American Quartet
Schubert - Trout Quintet
Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 8

Yeah yeah yeah, I need to diversify...I'm working on it.


----------



## senza sordino

Shostakovich Piano Trio no 2
Debussy Violin Sonata
Schubert String quintet
Mendelssohn Octet
Britten Serenade for tenor, horn and strings
Villa Lobos Bachianas Brasileires no 5, for soprano and cellos


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

W.A. Mozart- Quintet in E flat major for Piano and Winds, K. 452
W.A. Mozart- Quintet in A major for Clarinet and Strings, K. 581
Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber- Rosary Sonatas
Johannes Brahms- Clarinet Quintet, Op.115
Franz Schubert- String Quartet No. 14 in D minor (_Death and the Maiden_)
Joseph Haydn- The Seven Last Words of our Saviour on the Cross, Op. 51

This was actually quite a challenge for me as chamber music tends to be the genre that I listen to the least.


----------



## Vaneyes

Trout (Schubert), Trio for Violin, Horn, Piano (Brahms), String Quartet No. 1, Op. 76 (Haydn), String Quintet, K.593 (Mozart), Piano Quintet (Franck), Piano Quintet (Taneyev).

PEE-ESS: Trout is the only constant.


----------



## chalkpie

Love the lists! OK, I'm back after taxing my brain cells, but today mine would be:

Copland - Appalachian Spring (13 instruments)
Bartok - Divertimento for String Orch
Messiaen - Quartet for the End of Time
Ligeti - String Quartet No. 2
Ives - Psalm 90
Ives - Trio for Violin, Cello, and Piano


----------



## Guest

1.	Schubert	- String Quintet, D 956
2.	Beethoven	- String Quartet No 14 in C sharp minor, Op 131
3.	Mozart	- String Quintet in G minor, K 516
4.	Brahms	- Piano Quintet in F minor, Op 34
5.	Schumann	- Piano Quintet in E flat major, Op 44
6.	Ravel	- String Quartet in F major, Op 35


----------



## Eschbeg

Not really my top six, but the first six that came to mind:

Copland: Appalachian Spring
Poulenc: Flute Sonata
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D Minor
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Bartok: String Quartet No. 5


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Brahms Sextet 1
Bruckner Quintet F major
Mozart Clarinet Quintet
Beethoven String Quartet G major op 16
Mendelssohn F minor string quartet
Dvorak E major String Quartet


----------



## tdc

Ravel - Piano Trio
Ravel - Introduction and Allegro
Ravel - String Quartet
Debussy - Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp
Bartok - String Quartet No. 6
Mozart - String Quintet in G minor k 516


----------



## schuberkovich

Beethoven op.131
Beethoven op.132
Schubert D887 in G
Brahms Sextet no.2 in G
Dvorak American
Ravel Piano Trio


----------



## shangoyal

Beethoven - Op. 130
Schubert - Cello Quintet in C major
Schubert - Death and the Maiden
Schoenberg - Verklarte Nacht
Schubert - Trout Quintet for Piano and String Quartet
Beethoven - Op. 59 'Razumovsky' No. 1


----------



## MJongo

1. Shostakovich - Piano Quintet
2. Beethoven - Grosse Fuge
3. Schubert - String Quintet
4. Shostakovich - Piano Trio No. 2
5. Messiaen - Quatuor pour la fin du temps
6. Schnittke - Piano Quintet


----------



## mmsbls

There are simply too many wonderful chamber works to definitively select my top 6, but here are 6 I love.

Mendelssohn Octet
Schubert Piano Quintet
Schubert String Quintet
Mozart String Quintet K. 516
Mozart Clarinet Quintet
Dvorak String Quartet "American"


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

1. *Sibelius:* Voces Intimae
2. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
3. Adès: Living Toys
4. Dean: Polysomnography 
5. Carter: Luimen
6. Boulez: Derive I


----------



## Klavierspieler

Schumann: Piano Quartet
Beethoven: String Quartet in C-minor, Op. 131
Faure: Piano Trio
Janacek: String Quartet No. 2 "Intimate Letters"
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15
Elgar: Piano Quintet


----------



## MJongo

Whoops, I knew I left something out! New list:

1. Shostakovich - Piano Quintet
2. Beethoven - Grosse Fuge
3. Ives - Piano Trio
4. Schubert - String Quintet
5. Shostakovich - Piano Trio No. 2
6. Messiaen - Quatuor pour la fin du temps

Sorry Schnittke!


----------



## MrCello

1. Mendelssohn Piano Trio No. 1 - This piece has been a favorite for me ever since I performed it and studied the hell out of it. I believe it exemplifies the ability of what a piano trio can be. It has amazing parts for all instruments.
2. Franck Violin Sonata - My favorite piece by my favorite composer. Franck's violin writing is masterful in his sonata -which is not to be outdone by the piano part throughout the movements.
3. Rachmaninoff Piano Trio No. 2 - This piece is just amazing. No words can describe it for me. It is thick and dense with intricate and beautiful counterpoint. It almost feels as if you are listening to a full on symphony, even though it's just a trio. One of the greatest works of musical genius in the Western canon if you ask me.
4. Shostakovich String Quartet No. 5 - What can I say? I love c minor!
5. Shostakovich Piano Trio No. 2 - Love the harmonic passage in the opening, but the Largo takes the cake for me!
6. Rachmaninoff Piano Trio No. 1 - See a trend here? (Protip: the answer is I like piano trios) Best set of themes in any one piece in my opinion. Love the muted strings at the end as well.


----------



## chalkpie

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> 1. *Sibelius:* Voces Intimae
> 2. Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
> 3. Adès: Living Toys
> 4. Dean: Polysomnography
> 5. Carter: Luimen
> 6. Boulez: Derive I


Great call on a bunch of those - especially the Ligeti. :guitar:
:cheers::cheers:
We may disagree on Vanska's Sibelius (which RULES BTW), but I think we have similar tastes


----------



## Quartetfore

Impossible task! But since I am very fond of the Russian Romantic school, here are six of my favorite works.
Borodin Quartet#2
Tchaikovsky#1 
Glazunov #1 
Grechanov #1
Gliere String Octet
Arensky Piano Trio #1


----------



## Avey

I thought about this for a long time, and I can see why many went with the one-from-six-different-composers approach. But I'll do original, and to _not be_ too predictable, I'll leave out the obvious foundational works:

Tchaikovsky Souvenir of Florence
Ravel's Piano Trio
Schubert D 887, S.Q. 15
Mendelssohn Piano Trio No. 2
Dvorak Piano Quartet, Op. 87
Tchaikovsky Serenade for Strings in C


----------



## Enformedepoire

If I allow more than one per composer, things will get out of hand quickly, so...

1. Schubert - String Quintet in C major 
2. Beethoven - String Quartet No.14 in C# minor
3. Schumann - Piano Quintet in Eb major
4. Xenakis - Eonta (2 trp, 3 trb and piano)
5. Schoenberg - Serenade Op.24 (baritone, cl, bcl, gtr, mand, vln, vla, vcl)
6. Mendelssohn - String Quintet No.2 in Bb major


----------



## scratchgolf

mmsbls said:


> There are simply too many wonderful chamber works to definitively select my top 6, but here are 6 I love.
> 
> Mendelssohn Octet
> Schubert Piano Quintet
> Schubert String Quintet
> Mozart String Quintet K. 516
> Mozart Clarinet Quintet
> Dvorak String Quartet "American"


Wow. Substitute Schubert's SQ14 or Beethoven's Op.131 for the Mozart Clarinet Quintet and we're identical here.


----------



## Dustin

Schubert Quintet
Brahms Piano Trio 1
Mozart Clarinet Quintet
Beethoven Kreutzer Sonata Op. 47
Beethoven Piano Trio Op. 97 "Archduke"
Beethoven String Quartet 14, Op 131


----------



## science

Ok... six... 

Brahms Piano Trio #1 
Schubert "Death & the Maiden" String Quartet 
Brahms Violin Sonata #1 
Janacek String Quartet #2
Janacek String Quartet #1 
Brahms Cello Sonata #2 

I am probably going to change my mind about this later.


----------



## Dustin

science said:


> Ok... six...
> 
> Brahms Piano Trio #1
> Schubert "Death & the Maiden" String Quartet
> Brahms Violin Sonata #1
> Janacek String Quartet #2
> Janacek String Quartet #1
> Brahms Cello Sonata #2
> 
> I am probably going to change my mind about this later.


Brahms' violin sonatas are favorites of mine too. All 3 of them!


----------



## hpowders

^^ My favorite is the first one, G Major.


----------



## tomhh

1.Beethoven Spring sonata for violin 
2.Barber Adagio for strings 
3.Dvorak's chamber music 
4.schubert Trout 
5.Mozart's pieces
6.bartok String quartet


----------



## Skilmarilion

This one's tricky, but I'll give it a go with one per composer.

Tchaikovsky, Piano Trio
Schubert, Quintet in C
Beethoven, Quartet #15
Mendelssohn, Piano Trio #2
Mahler, Piano Quartet (movement)
Rachmaninov, Elegaique Trio #1


----------



## QuietGuy

Ravel: String Quartet in F
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet and String Quartet
Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor
Debussy: String Quartet
Debussy: Sonata for Harp, Flute and Viola
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Six? That's unfair.

(not in order)
Beethoven _Grosse Fuge_
Beethoven _String Quartet #14_
Beethoven _String Quartet #15_
Schubert String Quartet #14 "Death and the Maiden"
Schubert _String Quintet_
Bartok _String Quartet #4_


----------



## Vaneyes

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Six? That's unfair.*
> 
> (not in order)
> Beethoven _Grosse Fuge_
> Beethoven _String Quartet #14_
> Beethoven _String Quartet #15_
> Schubert String Quartet #14 "Death and the Maiden"
> Schubert _String Quintet_
> Bartok _String Quartet #4_


It is, but life's unfair. Suck it up. OPie needs this poll's revenue.


----------



## Xaltotun

I'll take on this with a theme, to help me narrow things down. Still, it's not _that_ far of what I'd choose without that theme.

Brahms: Piano quintet
Schubert: Piano quintet "Trout"
Schumann: Piano quintet
Franck: Piano quintet
Dvorak: Piano quintet

+1 Schubert: String quintet

me loves them romantic piano quintets


----------



## hpowders

Mozart String Quintet in G minor.
Mozart Clarinet Quintet in A Major.
Mozart Piano Quartet in E Flat Major.
Brahms Clarinet Quintet in B minor.
Dvorak Piano Quintet in A Major.
Mendelssohn String Quartet in F minor.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Some favourites but no mean all.

Rachmaninov - Piano Trio No.1
Debussy - Cello Sonata
Shostakovich - Cello Sonata
Brahms - Clarinet Quintet
Mozart - Clarinet Quintet
Schubert - String Quintet



Why is 6 the somewhat random magic number. I could easily do a top 10 if you want - or beyond.


----------



## Tristan

Brahms - Piano Trio No. 1 in B major
Mozart - Clarinet Quintet in A major
Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 8 in C minor
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet No. 1 in D minor
Beethoven - Piano Trio No. 6
Ravel - String Quartet in F



I used to be so uninterested in chamber music until this past year. So glad that has changed.


----------



## D Smith

This should be favorite 60 rather than 6! Here are 6 from 6 different composers, but I love many, many more.

Debussy: String Quartet in G minor
Ravel: String Quartet in F
Brahms: String Sextet in Bb
Dvorak: String Quartet #12 in F
Szymanowski: String Quartet #1
Barber: String Quartet op 11


----------



## chalkpie

Hey these lists are pretty diverse and if you took every piece mentioned and made a huge playlist or CD boxed set, it would make for some pretty stellar listening. 

OK, who wants to do it?


----------



## DaDirkNL

Mozart - Clarinet Quintet in A
Brahms - Clarinet Quintet in Bm
Beethoven - String Quartet 14 in C#m
Schubert - String Quintet in C
Schubert - String Quartet 14 in Dm
Dvorak - String Quartet 12 in F


----------



## nightscape

I'm just now getting into more chamber music, so these are my current favorites:

Beethoven - String Quartet in C♯ minor, Op. 131
Dvorak - String Quintet in G major, Opus 77
Arensky - Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 32
Barber - Cello Sonata in C minor, Op. 6
Enescu - Octet for Strings in C major, Op. 7
Schubert - String Quintet in C major (hot off the presses, just heard it for the first time the other day)


----------



## Guest

I'm a newbie to this game, so my choices are from a limited range. But this is the current bag I'm into, choices being more representational rather than necessarily absolutes. Might be interesting for me to revisit in another year; this being my "first year!"

Bartok String Quartet no4
Carter String Quartet no3
Hindemith Violin Sonata op11 no2
Ligeti Six Bagatelles
Prokofiev Violin Sonata no2
Schubert String Quartet no14


----------



## Avey

gog said:


> I'm a newbie to this game, so my choices are from a limited range. But this is the current bag I'm into, choices being more representational rather than necessarily absolutes. Might be interesting for me to revisit in another year; this being my "first year!"
> 
> Bartok String Quartet no4
> Carter String Quartet no3
> Hindemith Violin Sonata op11 no2
> Ligeti Six Bagatelles
> Prokofiev Violin Sonata no2
> Schubert String Quartet no14


That is a pretty impressive "newbie" list. I was not aware of some of those composers when I first began listening. Maybe you are depreciating yourself.

This made me consider, however: Unlike orchestral, large-scale works, many of my favorite chamber pieces have remained the same since I first began listening to classical music. Wonder why?


----------



## Turangalîla

I am familiar with only a small portion of the chamber repertoire; however, my list includes (in no particular order):

Mozart String Quartet No. 19
Schubert Trio in B-flat major
Brahms Piano Quintet
Messiaen Quartet for the End of Time
Mendelssohn Trio in D minor
Ravel Trio in A minor


----------



## Guest

Avey said:


> That is a pretty impressive "newbie" list. I was not aware of some of those composers when I first began listening.


Thank you. A few short months ago I had not heard of some of the composers whose music I now find to be some of my most enjoyable; as well as Hindemith - Gorecki, Rzewski, Penderecki, Part...

A real journey of discovery!!


----------



## BartokPizz

Such a difficult question. I think I have to pose it to myself like this: What chamber music would I not only pop in the CD player but would go out of my way to hear live on very short notice? As of this moment, I'd go for this:

Mendelssohn, Octet
Beethoven, Op. 59/3 Quartet or Op. 131 Quartet
Schubert, String Quintet or D.887 Quartet
Bartok, Quartet#4
Brahms, Clarinet Quintet
Ravel, String Quartet or Piano Trio


----------



## Selby

For my little mind not to explode I would have to do some genre separating:

Chamber Ensembles (non-string ensemble, duos, or piano with strings):
1. Koechlin [1867-1950]: Paysages et marines, Op. 63b (piano, flute, clarinet, string quartet)
2. Mozart [1756-1791]: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat major, KV 452 (piano, oboe, clarinet, horn, bassoon)
3. Hovhaness [1911-2000]: Upon Enchanted Ground, Op. 90-1 (flute, cello, giant tam-tam, harp)
4. Mozart [1756-1791]: Quintet for Clarinet and Strings in A major, KV 581, "Stadler"
5. Lang [1957]: Child (piano, flute, clarinet, viola, cello)
6. Bax [1883-1953]: Elegiac Trio (flute, viola, and harp)
honorable mentions: http://www.talkclassical.com/2121-15-greatest-chamber-works-3.html #38

String Quartets:
1. Fauré [1845-1924]: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121
2. Hovhaness [1911-2000]: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 208-1, "Reflections on my Childhood"
3. Mozart [1756-1791]: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, KV 465, "Dissonance"
4. Shostakovich [1906-1975]: String Quartet No. 15 in E-flat minor, Op. 144
5. Beethoven [1770-1827]: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131
6. Janáček, Leoš [1854-1928]: String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"

String Ensembles (non-string quartet):
1. Schubert [1797-1828]: String Quintet in C major, D. 956
2. Cras [1879-1932]: String Trio
3. Vaughan Williams [1872-1958]: Phantasy Quintet
4. Schönberg [1874-1951]: Verklärte Nacht, Op. 4
5. Bax [1883-1953]: String Quintet
6. Mozart [1756-1791]: String Quintet No. 6 in E-flat major, KV 614

Chamber Orchestras:
1. Falla [1876-1946]: Concerto for Harpsichord and Chamber Orchestra, G. 71
2. Dennehy [1970]: Grá Agus Bás
3. Hovhaness [1911-2000]: Mountains and Rivers Without End, Op. 225, chamber symphony for 10 players
4. Piston [1894-1976]: Sinfonietta
5. Adams [1947]: Son of Chamber Symphony
6. Adès [1971]: Chamber Symphony
Honorable mentions: the reductions of Mahler's 4th and Das Lied von der Erde & Faure's Requiem

I might return to add Chamber Duos and Piano & Strings.

cheers


----------



## Chordalrock

The thread title says pieces, but the first message says works. I'll do pieces - single movements - since it's single movements that I find become my favorites, not all the movements of a work.

Mozart - Piano quartet in E flat major: first movement
Brahms - Piano quartet no. 3, op 60: third movement
Bartok - Music for strings, percussion and celesta: Adagio
Antoine Forqueray - Suite no. 1 in D minor for viol and harpsichord: la Couperin
Beethoven - String quartet in C sharp minor, op 131: VI Adagio quasi un poco andante
Vivaldi - Cello sonata in E minor, RV 40: third movement
Schubert - Piano trio no. 2: Andante con moto


----------



## BartokPizz

I've never before heard of "pieces" being used as a synonym for single movements of a larger work.


----------



## GKC

w/o Beethoven
Brahms Piano Quintet
Brahms Piano Trio op. 8
Schubert String Quintet
Schubert Death and the Maiden Quartet
Bach Cello Suites
Bach Solo Violin Partitas/Sonatas


with Beethoven
String Qt. op. 131, 127, 135, 130, 59 nos. 1 and 2 


Left out piano works; that would have made it too tough.

GKC


----------



## JACE

Six of my favorites:

Brahms - Clarinet Quintet
Brahms - Piano Quintet
Dvořák - String Quartet No. 12 "American"
Ives - String Quartet No. 2
Ives - Sonata for Violin & Piano No. 4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting"
Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 15


----------



## clavichorder

Its kind of curious that I haven't seen a single pre-classical era piece in any of these lists. I get it that when one thinks of chamber music, they think of string quartets and other forms pioneered in the classical era using sonata form. But by the actual definition of instrumental chamber music, you can include music for viol consort and baroque sonatas in three and four parts and the like. You could even include concerti grossi and concertos of CPE Bach and other composers, but I suppose that if they can be done with a small orchestra, it makes sense to exclude them as chamber when they can be considered orchestral music.

I'd almost need to make two lists. One for pre sonata form chamber music, and one for after the string quartet and its relatives rose to prominence.

That being said, ironically(especially considering I'm a baroque buff) I don't know baroque chamber pieces that well on an individual basis, save for viol fantasias from the Renaissance and Purcell. I'll get back to you on that when I do. In the mean time:

Brahms: String Sextet no. 1 in B flat major
Mozart: String Quartet no. 19 in C major, "Dissonance"
Fanny Mendelssohn Hensel: String Quartet in E flat major
Shostakovich: String Quartet no 8 in C minor
Haydn: String Quartet op 76 no 5 in D major
Taneyev: Piano trio in D major


----------



## Animato

My listening is inconsequent. I know that there are so many excellent chamber works - nevertheless, I always listen to the big orchestral works.
Here are some of my favourite chamber works (sorry, I don't have numbers right now in the office)

Dvorak: american String Quartett 
Schmumann: piano-quartett (not the piano quitett, which was quoted several times. The quartett for piano violin, viola and cello is not very known but very beautiful. I like the first movement very much.)
Ravel: works for piano and violin 
mendelssohn: piano-trios

further more there are several string-quartetts by Beethoven and Mozart. But I think they are all really good. You may listen to all of them.


----------



## cbrian

I would say

Ravel Quartet in F
Ravel Duo for Violin and Cello
Dvorak American Quartet
Mendelssohn Piano Trio #1
Brahms Cello Sonata #1
Schubert String Quartet

...way too romantic


----------



## Chronochromie

cbrian said:


> I would say
> 
> Ravel Quartet in F
> Ravel Duo for Violin and Cello
> Dvorak American Quartet
> Mendelssohn Piano Trio #1
> Brahms Cello Sonata #1
> Schubert String Quartet
> 
> ...way too romantic


Which Schubert quartet? Or maybe you meant the Quintet?


----------



## cbrian

Der Leiermann said:


> Which Schubert quartet? Or maybe you meant the Quintet?


Ah yes, I was referring to his Quintet. Thanks!

Edit: there doesn't seem to have an edit button on my original post, otherwise I'd edit in my change.


----------



## PeterF

Here are todays six out of the many many many more I could have selected.
I limited myself to no more than one per composer ( with a bit of cheating with Haydn).

Schubert - String Quintet D.956
Mozart - Clarinet Quintet K.581
Brahms - String Sextet No.1, Op.18
Schumann - Piano Quintet Op.44
Beethoven - Piano Trio Op.97 "Archduke"
Haydn - String Quartets Op.76


----------



## pianississimo

in no particular order...

Stravinsky, duo concertate
Mozart, Clarinet Trio In E Flat
Rachmaninov, Trio Élégiaque
Prokofiev, violin sonata 2
Chopin, cello sonata in G minor
Janáček, violin Sonata

tough to pick only 6. If you ask me again next week I might pick a completely different 6!
I couldn't live without any of these 6 though.


----------



## hpowders

Mozart String Quintet in G minor
Mendelssohn String Quartet No. 2
Mendelssohn String Quartet No. 6
Franck Violin/Piano Sonata
Mozart Serenade for 13 Winds
Beethoven A minor String Quartet


----------



## MoonlightSonata

My favourite chamber work is the Grosse Fuge. The next five are, in no particular order:
Brahms String Sextet
Schubert "Trout" Quintet
Dvorak "American" quartet
Mendelssohn Octet
Mozart "Dissonance" quartet


----------



## Trout

Bartók: String Quartet #6
Beethoven: String Quartet #14
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
Finzi: Five Bagatelles
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la Fin du Temps
Reich: Different Trains


----------



## trazom

Mozart string trio k.563
Brahms piano trio in B major
Schubert string quartet #13
Schubert string quintet
Beethoven string quartet #14
Beethoven string quartet #15

I did have to remind myself while agonizing over the choices that "It's just another thread."


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Boulez: Dérive I
Boulez: Messagesquisse
Boulez: Sur Incises
Boulez: Le Marteau sans Maitre
Schoenberg: Serenade op. 24
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto


----------



## SeptimalTritone

trazom said:


> Schubert string quartet #13


Good man. I also like the Rosamunde quartet the most out of his chamber music.


----------



## Dasein

Beethoven String Quartet No. 13 with Große Fuge ending
Janacek String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzersonate" 
Mendelssohn String Quartet No. 6 
Dvorak Nocturnes in B major as played by Panocha Quartet (~4 min version)
Schubert Piano Trio No. 2 
Bach Partita No. 2


----------



## Perotin

Mozart Divertimento K. 136
Brahms String quintet No. 2
Mendelssohn String quartet No. 1
Mendelssohn String quartet No. 2
Schubert String quintet
Haydn Emperor quartet
(Schumann String quartet No. 3)


----------



## DiesIraeCX

I'll do one piece each from some of my favorite composers (in no order)

Schubert - String Quintet in C Major, D. 956 (1828)

Beethoven - String Quartet 15 in A Minor, Op. 132 (1825)

Mozart - String Quartet 19 "Dissonance" in C Major, K. 465 (c.1785)

Brahms - String Quintet 2 in G Major, Op. 111 (1890)

Bartok - String Quartet 4 (1927)

Schoenberg - String Quartet 2 in F Sharp Minor, Op. 10 (1908)


----------



## Dirge

J. S. BACH: Sonata No. 5 in F minor for violin & piano, BWV 1018 (1717-1723)
:: Zimmermann & Pace [Sony, 2006]

Ludwig van BEETHOVEN: String Quartet in B-flat major, Op. 130/133 (1825)
:: Budapest Quartet [Library of Congress/Bridge, live 1960]

Johannes BRAHMS: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115 (1891)
:: Neidich, Juilliard Quartet [Sony, 1994]

Maurice RAVEL: Sonata for violin & cello (1922)
:: Kantorow & Muller [Erato, 1973]

Béla BARTÓK: String Quartet No. 3, Sz. 85 (1926)
:: Juilliard Quartet [Columbia/Sony France, 1949]

George ENESCU: Violin Sonata No. 3 in A minor, Op. 25 "dans le caractère populaire roumain" (1926)
:: Lupu & Gheorghiu [Electrecord, 1999]


----------



## Iasper

I'm not too familiar with chamber music just yet, but a piece I have really enjoyed playing so far is "Trois pièces brèves" by Jacques Ibert for the standard instrumentation of Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Bassoon and Horn. The "Humoristisches Scherzo" for 4 bassoons by Prokofiev is a favorite of mine as well. I can't think of any other outstanding chamber music pieces I've heard/played so far at the moment though unfortunately.


----------

